
Why is this program erroneously rejected by three C++ compilers? - progval
https://stackoverflow.com/questions/5508110/why-is-this-program-erroneously-rejected-by-three-c-compilers
======
cyberbanjo
It's a pretty funny question and it's worth it just for that answer
programming hello world as a bitmap.

